

A New Direction for Digital compasses - ChuckMcM
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/38034/

======
ChuckMcM
This is pretty cool. As someone who builds robots, having a better way of
determining orientation with respect to the Earth's magnetic field is
definitely a win for localizing where the robot is.

Not sure why the article suggests your clothing would have a compass in it,
but the combined sensor would probably become the orientation I/O device of
choice in phones/tablets.

